# installer freeBox sans ordi ??



## Goli (26 Octobre 2007)

Est-ce possible ? Installer freebox sans ordi ??
Ma vieille voisine vient de recevoir ses boites free que son autre voisin lui a commander !!
pour bénéficier de téléphonie & télé. 
Moi je ne connais pas du tout free. Peut on lui mettre en route son phone & tv à cette dame sans avoir recourir à un pici ??? Ou faudrait-il que je lui trimbale mon superbe iMac alu tout neuf tout beau ???????
merci
dieu vous le rendra !!


----------



## jugnin (26 Octobre 2007)

Goli a dit:


> Est-ce possible ? Installer freebox sans ordi ??
> Ma vieille voisine vient de recevoir ses boites free que son autre voisin lui a commander !!
> pour bénéficier de téléphonie & télé.
> Moi je ne connais pas du tout free. Peut on lui mettre en route son phone & tv à cette dame sans avoir recourir à un pici ??? Ou faudrait-il que je lui trimbale mon superbe iMac alu tout neuf tout beau ???????
> ...



Pour la télé, je pense pas que cela pose de problème, puisque ça passe directement par la péritel. Le téléphone se configure lui sur le site de free, ce qui peut se faire de chez toi, je pense.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir

Le Freebox &#233;tant beaucoup plus l&#233;g&#232;re qu'un iMac, je te sugg&#232;re plut&#244;t de la transporter &#224; proximit&#233; de ton ordinateur, de l'y brancher en Ethernet, et de la configurer correctement avant d'aller la rebrancher sur la prise t&#233;l&#233;phone de ta voisine.

Sinon, si tu as un c&#226;ble assez long....


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Pour la t&#233;l&#233;, je pense pas que cela pose de probl&#232;me, puisque &#231;a passe directement par la p&#233;ritel. Le t&#233;l&#233;phone se configure lui sur le site de free, ce qui peut se faire de chez toi, je pense.



oui
si ta voisine te fait confiance et qu' elle te donne ses logs d'abonn&#233;e , tu accedes en ligne  &#224; sa console de compte et de l&#224; tu peux tout  faire pour elle concernant free ( y compris des vacheries mais bon c'est &#224; toi de voir)
 r&#233;glages affin&#233;s  t&#233;l&#233;phonie , abonnements &#224; des chaines TV payantes, changement de type de flux ( &#224; eviter sauf si absolument n&#233;cessaire), suivre la facturation etc
et eventuellement sortir les pdfs du manuel et lui imprimer l'essentiel
il y a d'ailleurs sur free et ailleurs des petits intelligents serviables  qui ont fait des tableaux synthethiques en pdf  des principales manip de r&#233;glaget&#233;l&#233;phonie et autres
( modif du r&#233;pondeur, bloquage de tel ou tel fontion  etc)

Attention , en t&#233;l&#233;phonie VOIP il faut un combin&#233; compatible
les vieux machins ca passe pas
et si elle utilise plusieurs  prises FT pour son t&#233;lephone ( FT)
un filtre adsl par prise utilis&#233;e


----------



## Goli (26 Octobre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Le Freebox étant beaucoup plus légère qu'un iMac, je te suggère plutôt de la transporter à proximité de ton ordinateur, de l'y brancher en Ethernet, et de la configurer correctement avant d'aller la rebrancher sur la prise téléphone de ta voisine.
> 
> Sinon, si tu as un câble assez long....



merci pascal   
donc, je pourrais le configurer chez moi, sur ma ligne téléphone, et descendre lui refiler le bébé ???


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Octobre 2007)

Goli a dit:


> merci pascal
> donc, je pourrais le configurer chez moi, sur ma ligne t&#233;l&#233;phone, et descendre lui refiler le b&#233;b&#233; ???


En fait, je ne pensais pas &#224; &#231;a. Et je crains que le fait de brancher sa Freebox sur ta ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique puisse poser des probl&#232;mes pour la suite. Comme il existe une proc&#233;dure d'authentification et de configuration automatique au d&#233;marrage (sans ordinateur), il est probable que cela apparie la box et la ligne (et ce n'est peut-&#234;tre pas r&#233;versible).

Je pensais seulement &#224; :
- commencer &#224; brancher et initialiser la Freebox chez ta voisine, sans ordinateur,
- amener la Freebox chez toi, sans la brancher sur ta prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique, et configurer la partie r&#233;seau ainsi que le maximum de ce qu'il est possible de faire sans connexion ADSL active,
- puis rebrancher la Freebox chez ta voisine et de terminer la configuration (t&#233;l&#233;phone, TV) au travers de la liaison Wifi.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2007)

tu n'as aucunement besoin de la freebox ni d'amener ton ordi

Avec les logs , ca se fait en ligne , de partout, chez elle , chez toi , un webcaf&#233; etc


edit
PA5CAL
et ou vois tu qu'il est question de wifi?
elle a pas d'ordi
telephone et TV peritelis&#233;e ca lui suffit

je me doute que tu pensais &#224;  mettre le wifi pour que le mac se branche sans bouger de l'apparte d'&#224; cot&#233;

Ca va la faire psychoter plus qu''autre chose
( et lui bouffer du d&#233;bit si d'autres ordis se logguent sur son wifi)
Pas utile

le reste se fait via le site ou via la t&#233;lecommande freebox ou  l'&#233;cran de son t&#233;l&#233;phone ( ou via la boite vocale qui la guiderait)


----------



## jugnin (26 Octobre 2007)

Juste un d&#233;tail. Free, par d&#233;faut, n'envoie pas de facture papier. Celles-ci sont disponibles sur leur site. J'ignore s'il est possible de demander un envoi postal, mais dans le cas contraire, &#231;a peut &#234;tre dommageable pour ta voisine. Ou pour toi, si tu te retrouves condamn&#233; &#224; les lui imprimer chaque mois.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2007)

bah  cette dame a plusieurs voisins serviables 
ils imprimeront &#224; tour de role
( si besoin)


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> edit
> PA5CAL
> et ou vois tu qu'il est question de wifi?
> elle a pas d'ordi
> ...


Je pensais à utiliser le Wifi à partir de l'iMac, le temps que les réglages et vérifications nécessitant la connexion ADSL soient réalisés. Ensuite, le Wifi peut être désactivé.

Enfin, si tout peut se faire à partir d'une autre ligne téléphonique, le problème est réglé.


----------



## Goli (27 Octobre 2007)

Merci les gars, pour tout !
La voisine est partie actuellement faire son marché; et moi je pars en week-end. 
Dès lundi, je vais suivre vos instructions mot à mot


----------

